# Does anyone have this SLP pkg.



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Does anyone have this package from SLP 490HP?

Here is a video clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEtjV5DLtes


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

That only came out around a few months ago. You're in NJ, so you could have it installed right at SLP.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> That only came out around a few months ago. You're in NJ, so you could have it installed right at SLP.


I'll have to find out where in NJ. Something I may have to look into.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I believe they are down by toms river.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That should be convenient for you- that GTO really moved out.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I'll have to find out where in NJ. Something I may have to look into.


Toms River, NJ. Shouldn't be too far away from you since your in south jersey. It's about 2hrs for me and I'm up in Wayne, NJ. I've also been looking into getting this package installed by them so post up any feedback you gather. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> Toms River, NJ. Shouldn't be too far away from you since your in south jersey. It's about 2hrs for me and I'm up in Wayne, NJ. I've also been looking into getting this package installed by them so post up any feedback you gather. :cheers


Toms River is a little ride, over two hours. I live next to the Delaware Memorial Bridge in Salem County!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I am gonna look into it! If you beat me to it, let me know.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*wow!!!*

Just for the package is over $4k


http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=29052:eek:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a bit of Exp. with SLP; running SLP LT's & LMI along with a 228/232 cam. I can tell you this, if get that package your Goat will sound like a thundering race "only" car. Even the Vids we have seen here on the forum don't give the entire story. It has to be heard in person and it's forking loud from idle all the way on up...I like it and am happy with it...Just an BTW...



NJgoat said:


> Just for the package is over $4k
> 
> 
> SLP Performance Parts - VIEW P/N: 29052


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Does anyone have this package from SLP 490HP?
> 
> Here is a video clip.
> 
> YouTube - PN 29052,29053 490 HP Pontiac GTO Package




$5,000.00 plus about $2000 or more for labor is a lot of cash to spend on a 90 HP gain on the LS2, 90 crank HP will equal about 75 RWHP. you could bolt up a Maggie or a turbo and get more HP for less cash, With the SLP 490 HP kit you will end up with about 425 RWHP on a Dyno Jet, even less on a Mustang Dyno


----------



## nvr2fast (May 5, 2007)

Thats a flippen rip off!!!!Thats h.p. at the crank,which equates to around 420 at the wheel.I have a cam and all supporting mods including longtubes,and I have over 430 h.p. at the wheels,which iss aprrox 500 at the crank.Total cost installed with all parts $2200!!!!!Tis kit,s well as all slp kits is for the enthusiast who knows nothing about cars,and is somewhat nieve to these motors(seriously no offense to anyone)Now I am also going with the same heads they offer in that package,but getting them much cheaper through gm performance parts,and having them custom ported.My cam is designed to perfectly match those heads,being this has been my plan since day one.I will be just shy of 500 horsepower at the wheels,approx 80 more than that package,everything installed including a new clutch will cost me $5,500...You would have to be either not so bright,or not care about money to go with there packages..Just my two cents...Hope this helps anyone looking for h.p.,e-mail me anytime and I can tell you where to get everything!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I tend to agree and I don't like package deals in general. I do like the products SLP offers; have thier LT's, exhaust and a 228/232 cam as I have metioned here before. I too am at about 500 @ crank. I paid around 3k. for the above-mentioned Mods along with serveral tunes and porting & polishing of the intake & TB...:seeya:



nvr2fast said:


> Thats a flippen rip off!!!!Thats h.p. at the crank,which equates to around 420 at the wheel.I have a cam and all supporting mods including longtubes,and I have over 430 h.p. at the wheels,which iss aprrox 500 at the crank.Total cost installed with all parts $2200!!!!!Tis kit,s well as all slp kits is for the enthusiast who knows nothing about cars,and is somewhat nieve to these motors(seriously no offense to anyone)Now I am also going with the same heads they offer in that package,but getting them much cheaper through gm performance parts,and having them custom ported.My cam is designed to perfectly match those heads,being this has been my plan since day one.I will be just shy of 500 horsepower at the wheels,approx 80 more than that package,everything installed including a new clutch will cost me $5,500...You would have to be either not so bright,or not care about money to go with there packages..Just my two cents...Hope this helps anyone looking for h.p.,e-mail me anytime and I can tell you where to get everything!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

nvr2fast said:


> Thats a flippen rip off!!!!Thats h.p. at the crank,which equates to around 420 at the wheel.I have a cam and all supporting mods including longtubes,and I have over 430 h.p. at the wheels,which iss aprrox 500 at the crank.Total cost installed with all parts $2200!!!!!Tis kit,s well as all slp kits is for the enthusiast who knows nothing about cars,and is somewhat nieve to these motors(seriously no offense to anyone)Now I am also going with the same heads they offer in that package,but getting them much cheaper through gm performance parts,and having them custom ported.My cam is designed to perfectly match those heads,being this has been my plan since day one.I will be just shy of 500 horsepower at the wheels,approx 80 more than that package,everything installed including a new clutch will cost me $5,500...You would have to be either not so bright,or not care about money to go with there packages..Just my two cents...Hope this helps anyone looking for h.p.,e-mail me anytime and I can tell you where to get everything!


It is only a good deal for SLP, they will be stealing someones hard earned cash for s **** kit


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Not a SHI* kit, but very much over priced...



LOWET said:


> It is only a good deal for SLP, they will be stealing someones hard earned cash for s **** kit


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the input. I was just wondering if anyone had one, and then I saw the price. Too much for my blood right now.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Wow, thanks for the input. I was just wondering if anyone had one, and then I saw the price. Too much for my blood right now.


SLP has good products but their package deals are not very good. You can go to your speed shop and have them set you up with a package deal like I did for a lot less cash, Click on my signature below where it says MONGILLO MOTORs


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

The price on SLP's site is not what you'll pay from a vendor - TRUST ME.

It's funny how everyone's at 500+ HP with only headers and crap, but the package with everything is only going to get you 2HP at the wheels. This is a general tune and a conservative (you'll get it for sure) estimate without changes that impact longevity too much. Also, regardless of HP, it's about the torque. The LS1 is 350 HP but doesn't feel much slower than the LS2 because the torque is only 35 or something different.

If you’re interested in a single package you know will work perfectly day one, shop around before writing it off. You can click on a sponsor for a real price.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> The price on SLP's site is not what you'll pay from a vendor - TRUST ME.
> 
> It's funny how everyone's at 500+ HP with only headers and crap, but the package with everything is only going to get you 2HP at the wheels. This is a general tune and a conservative (you'll get it for sure) estimate without changes that impact longevity too much. Also, regardless of HP, it's about the torque. The LS1 is 350 HP but doesn't feel much slower than the LS2 because the torque is only 35 or something different.
> 
> If you’re interested in a single package you know will work perfectly day one, shop around before writing it off. You can click on a sponsor for a real price.


 A lot of shops are registered installers for SLP , therefor the price will be the same. I think on SLPs website you can find a list of their installers. See if there is one in your area.

The prices I paid for my mod items with my shop where cheaper then the same parts advertised by parts websites, a busy shop can get discounts from venders and pass some savings on to you.


----------

